# This is code right



## Kearney.200 (Dec 15, 2009)

How dose this work

View attachment 1285


View attachment 1285


/monthly_2010_05/oops!.jpg.9e4828d1261bcf0b28b19c9b60627a44.jpg


----------



## globe trekker (Dec 15, 2009)

Re: This is code right

It only works temporarily!

.


----------



## jar546 (Dec 15, 2009)

Re: This is code right

It will work fine until you close the cover


----------



## chris kennedy (Dec 15, 2009)

Re: This is code right

Whats the story behind the picture?


----------



## JBI (Dec 16, 2009)

Re: This is code right

"How does this work?"

Badly LOL


----------



## Kearney.200 (Dec 16, 2009)

Re: This is code right

found the picture on there I fixed it .com


----------

